# General > Pets Corner >  What ever next

## ANNIE

What ever next for the animals just so humans can satisfy their strange fetishes
Woman defends 'goth kittens' sale - AOL News

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

What a daft thing to do!!! Right enough, she didn't do it to be cruel but imagine if the piercings had got caught on something and ripped out. Bizarre!

----------


## Wellies

I have to agree why would anyone want to do this to a kitten.  But the strangest thing is, that it illegal to not give earings to cattle, sheep, pigs and goats.

----------


## Sarah

I saw these before, its disgusting what they did to those kittens  :Frown:

----------


## jings00

pointless, sick and cruel

----------

